# ce qui en est



## marchinoberta

Ciao a tutti!

Mi sto scervellando da un'ora per capire che senso dare all'espressione "ce qui en est" del passo seguente (si parla del racconto dei discepoli di Emmaus e del fatto che, più che una narrazione, si tratti di un episodio che spiega ciò che precede):

"si l’on cherche la fonction globale du récit, Delzant suggère de prendre en compte la distinction introduite par T. Todorov entre les récits
« narratifs » qui disent ce qui se passe et les récits « rituels » qui expliquent *ce qui en est.* C’est à ce second type que le récit d’Emmaüs appartient : il n’explique guère le déroulement des faits, mais il donne sens aux événements connus."


Io ho provato a rendere così:

"qualora invece si ricerchi la funzione globale del racconto, Delzant suggerisce di considerare la distinzione introdotta da T. Todorov tra racconti "narrativi", che dicono quel che avviene, e racconti "rituali", che *ne spiegano il significato*. E' a questo secondo tipo che appartiene il racconto di Emmaus: non spiega lo svolgimento dei fatti, ma dà un senso agli avvenimenti conosciuti." 
Ma capisco e mi sfuggono in resa le sfumature del francese... Ciò che viene a significare / ciò che comportano / ciò che ne deriva ?? Accidenti!

Riuscireste a darmi un vostro consiglio?
Grazie!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Marchinoberta,
Nell'uso che conosco, la locuzione in oggetto significa i fatti, la realtà. Dunque, i racconti narrativi si limitano a enunciare i fatti e quelli rituali li spiegano.


----------



## Nunou

A me viene da dire "spiegano quello _in cui consiste_/consistono" la realtà/i fatti....o qualcosa del genere. 
Ciao


----------



## marchinoberta

Grazie mille ad entrambi!
Quello che mi sfugge ancora è se "en" sia un partitivo riferito a "quel che avviene", --> "di quel che avviene", oppure se faccia parte di un'espressione idiomatica a sé stante.


----------



## matoupaschat

È un'espressione idiomatica, nella quale "en" significa "di/circa questa cosa", e che equivale pressapoco a "come stanno le cose".


----------



## marchinoberta

Grazie mille Matoupaschat,

chiaro come sempre!


----------

